# Nice Photos of Birds at the Feeders



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2016)

More pictures here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/put-a-bir...le-year-photographing-birds-that-flew-to-eat/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 25, 2016)

Gorgeous shots.


----------



## Carla (Dec 25, 2016)

So pretty. I like birds.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2017)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Pam (Feb 1, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## ossian (Feb 2, 2017)

Fanbtastic pictures. And gorgoeus birds. Different from those we get over here.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 2, 2017)

Beautiful birds and colors I love watching birds


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 2, 2017)

Smashing, thank you


----------



## drifter (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice closeups.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2017)

NICE !   Thanks Sea.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 15, 2017)

Beautiful photos. The male cardinal against the snow is stunning.


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow, great photos. :applouse:


----------

